# seasonal temps to arrive Dec 22nd????



## tarponhead (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't even care about tracking storms right now because they will just be *ain anyway.

But I am hearing a buzz about sustained cold, or at least a lack of a return to above seasonal temps after the next system passes this Thursday night/friday????

I'm not greedy, just give me some cold please!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Mad river blog weather guy is saying cold to come with this weeks storms.


----------



## tiger5236 (Dec 18, 2012)

sounds like more coming


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2012)

Starting to look more and more like a pattern change that will bring in some sustained cold from Canada as opposed to the basically zonal pattern we're in now where the air over New England is coming from the West

Just need to get the ground in the major cities along the I-95 corridor to get a few inches of snow on it so the masses who don't go unless there's snow in their backyards show up over the Christmas week in BIG numbers to really get the season off to a decent business start for the ski industry after last year!  I'll gladly wait in some big lines since the industry needs it!


----------



## Big Game (Dec 18, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I'll gladly wait in some big lines since the industry needs it!



Funny how perspective changes. I'm in awe of the crazies who risk capital and sanity by trying to squeeze out an ROI based upon the northeastern winter. A more fickle yet demanding mistress, there is none.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Game said:


> Funny how perspective changes. I'm in awe of the crazies who risk capital and sanity by trying to squeeze out an ROI based upon the northeastern winter. A more fickle yet demanding mistress, there is none.



That's everyone on this board!  We've all bought the equipment hoping to get maximum utilization.  Our return is fun.  Those that only have fat skis are really banking on an epic winter.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks like it will get cold again here in northwest NJ on Friday.  Hopefully the local places can finally get open this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...ber-31-brings-more-snow-to-the-northeast.html X mas week looking good.


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2012)

Just saw that Matt Noyes report. That could be very positive!!!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking good for after Friday..cold and dry..snow blowing weather I believe its called.....


----------

